# A Teaser of Sorts...



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, these are Calvin's. No, I'm not buying them.
Next pic(s) will be with my wheels on, just wanted to get a feel for these widths/offsets/tires as mine will be virtually identical. 
There's still more room to spin the bag down. We were being conservative. 22 1/4" front and 23" rear


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (Still Fantana)*

looks sick man


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (Still Fantana)*

I'm drenched with sweat.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (tmvw)*

Drop looks good. Not feelin the wheels though...


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Drop looks good. Not feelin the wheels though...

you hush your mouth.








looks good!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

damn that looks good


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Drop looks good. Not feelin the wheels though...









they're mine


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (tmvw)*

No offense.. Just not my style


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_No offense.. Just not my style










haha i know, it's all good. did you get your car back yet?
oh and if the pic isn't working:


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

soo soo soo sexy


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

that loos good Mr Fantana!! what are the new wheels?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

damn those look sick what are the specs on the wheels?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (Still Fantana)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

looks really good!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: A Teaser of Sorts... (Travy)*

Thanks everybody...
The wheels have been posted before (not by me) and so i'll leave it like that til they are on






















Not that i'm hiding anything but since i dont whore very often i like it to be suspenseful!






















wheels will be: 
17x8 et 45 front to an et 25 after adapters
17x9 et 45 rear to an et 25 after adapters


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

More low.

Ha! Looks good mang!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_More low.

Ha! Looks good mang!

I still had room plus i'm thinking of running 205 40s to get lower (his were 215 40s up front) and thinking a 215 40 out back saw i still had a tiny bit more room to go just a hair lower..
Got TONS of threads left and a frame to be notched so i'll be there when my wheels get on


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

i'd stay with 215/40 and 215/45


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_i'd stay with 215/40 and 215/45









i dont like your 215 40 up front thank you


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

sooo ummm updates?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Uhrmmm not much of one right now...
Sometime next week i'm going to pull al the electrics out for the digital gauge and order/install some analogs. 
Also plan on re-running my switchbox into the door so i can flip switches from outside















Waiting for an IM back and adapters will be ordered.
I had to pay my tuition and classes so instead of tires i did that.
Wheels should be on by 1st of august.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

oh that is nice. i like that a lot. good stance.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (myimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myimola* »_oh that is nice. i like that a lot. good stance.

gracias!
Update: (not really) Polished up one of the wheels last night. Hit it w. some Turtle Wax Chrome Polish after getting it completely shining. Grabbed the Mothers Chrome Polish and went back to work, did another full job after about an hour they look like a mirror








On an "Air" note: Spent all day drawing a new schematic of how i'm going to consolidate lines and wires, as well as my "Final" trunk lay out


_Modified by Still Fantana at 8:49 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

mmmmm... your car looks awesome on those wheels.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_mmmmm... your car looks awesome on those wheels.









I've heard that quite a bit thanks. I just couldnt run these wheels right now


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

What wheels are you getting Justin?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

The sessy wheels that are sitting in my closet















I WILL say they are Zaubers....but nothing i have ever seen on the 'tex, EG, DFD, or anywhere..


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_The sessy wheels that are sitting in my closet















I WILL say they are Zaubers....but nothing i have ever seen on the 'tex, EG, DFD, or anywhere..


LOL in your closet? Waiting on tires or adapters or something?

PS: The RS' look better on your car than calvins. Just that color of wheel with red just goes so well together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VAGwhore at 9:42 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
LOL in your closet? Waiting on tires or adapters or something?
PS: The RS' look better on your car than calvins. Just that color of wheel with red just goes so well together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats what Meg said too (well not better, but they "pop" more)
My adapters go out on wed.(hit up VTEC THIS VR for adapters!!) and the day they get here i'm going to MKV_WAGEN off DFD.com to get my tires.
Got both of the 9"s polished up last night w. help from Kat look sooo clean


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Thats what Meg said too (well not better, but they "pop" more)
My adapters go out on wed.(hit up VTEC THIS VR for adapters!!) and the day they get here i'm going to MKV_WAGEN off DFD.com to get my tires.
Got both of the 9"s polished up last night w. help from Kat look sooo clean










Nice! Is it going to be a secret what they are till you get them on the car?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Pretty much...
Since i dont have a "nice" camera/skills i'm not going to take pics. Plus i never really like to "whore" until i got all my crap done and it looking good.
By next week they should be on and everything but a frame notch will be done to get it low. Then a few weeks from now should get my notch done, def before Autumnbahn!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

stoked dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

more to come... fine tuning it right now.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice. still have room up front?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looking good man! are you gonna bring it up to the Eureka Springs GTG with Wetdub in 2 weeks?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_more to come... fine tuning it right now.










Oh man thats definitely not ugly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I still need to see the car in person!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

o damn son!! those look good!! definitely not something you see alot of!!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*

looking good man, looks like i might see you at autumnbahn after all


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice. still have room up front?









technically. we spun the bag down *just* enough so even when it is fully deflated, it clears the bag


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
technically. we spun the bag down *just* enough so even when it is fully deflated, it clears the bag
















Sick.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_







Sick.

woops, i meant the bag clears the tire even fully deflated. but i guess you knew what i meant


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
woops, i meant the bag clears the tire even fully deflated. but i guess you knew what i meant









haha, sure did.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Thanks everybody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess maybe i can take the time to let the Air forum know some of the specifics of where i am at and what not.
Right now w. bag fully deflated on 205 40 17 up front i still have about 2-4mm of clearance before the bag touches the tire.
I will get pics of proof, but my front is sitting at 21.75"
while the rear is at 22.5" even.

_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:17 PM 8-11-2008_


_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:18 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_looking good man! are you gonna bring it up to the Eureka Springs GTG with Wetdub in 2 weeks?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

i dont think he is... but i'll have him answer


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_i dont think he is... but i'll have him answer









well he needs to, Ross is heading up there with the beetle. I need another airride guy to hang out with also.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Nah dash sorry i wont be out that way...


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Shots from the weekend...
































































Thanks to Cal and Eric for the shots..


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice!!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Like I said before, turned out great, Justin. Good job!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Like I said before, turned out great, Justin. Good job!

Thanks errbody


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

Looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

looking good man, i should see you at autumnbahn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_looking good man, i should see you at autumnbahn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ready for it to go down!
one more...


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

dope ish. 
what wheels are those?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEZL_DUB* »_dope ish. 
what wheels are those?









Zauber Rivales
17x8 17x9 et 45; final 25 all around on Falken 512s
205 40s up front 
215 40s out back


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Ready for it to go down!


haha not at all i might not be showing my dub and something else








but ill be there at the very least with beat up bumpers and on coils


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
but ill be there at the very least with beat up bumpers and on coils









i remember seeing your car at HWB 07, so should be sick to finally meet you and see the car and what not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
i remember seeing your car at HWB 07, so should be sick to finally meet you and see the car and what not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha yea same for you, unfortunately she will be in crap mode until next year at the latest. I'm just not really in the rush right now and i just need these wheels sold. and plus another car coming into the equation doesn't help


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

your car looks SICK. nice wheels


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (fishmando)*

looks really good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Thanks everybody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

bonerific http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
no-****


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

BUMP from the dead w. a few shots from VolksFolks..


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

loving the way it sits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I really need air.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Thanks Ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

whats your ground to fender measurments?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

IIRC, god its been a minute since Cal and i did them, 
But i think they were around 21.75 drivers front. pass still needs notch so it sits higher.
i dont remember the rear.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

sweet, fronts all im curious about.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_sweet, fronts all im curious about. 

I'll get out there sometime and do a measurement w. pics, maybe after i notch it.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

haah, we havnt notched leahs yet either....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

I think i've done a good job of self notching though


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I think i've done a good job of self notching though
















Hey, it happens


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_BUMP from the dead w. a few shots from VolksFolks..


















looked great at the show! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

the first time, it was 21.75 drivers and like 22.5 passenger... we then figured out the threading was off on the coils haha. i think it's about 1/8" higher on the passenger than 21 3/4.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Autumnbahn bitches! y'all best be there


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

looks like you got some nice camber going on up front. looks good man.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

I'm pretty sure its the lens Danny was using, because i dont have that in the front, and in the rear its not THAT camber'd


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

sick man! i wanna the inside of that hatch done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_I'm pretty sure its the lens Danny was using, because i dont have that in the front, and in the rear its not THAT camber'd

true, isnt it technically articulation?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

the first picture doesn't look like a wide angle lens due to the way the corners are not bent, but i'll believe what you say. either way it looks good. the second picture is definitely a fisheye or wide angle lens.


_Modified by Buck Russell at 7:04 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Sure, w.e. you want to call it








But i have a very small but noticeable cambered articulation when all air'd out in the rear.


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are your wheels polished or chrome? seems chrome


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_are your wheels polished or chrome? seems chrome

thats WAYYY to deep of a luster to be polished, gotta be chrome..?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*

It's chrome.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_It's chrome.

Drew is correct, one of the reasons they are leaving the car. Cant re-finish them on my own and not w.out some $$$.
They'll be going to a happy new home, maybe sooner than later


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

oooohhh
aaaahhh
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah figured chrome
polish is a bitch to keep up..


----------

